# Feeding question



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

I got some shrimp for my fishies today, how big should i be cutting the pieces? Can i throw decent sized junks in and just have them tear it apart or should i make them small enough for the fish to be able to swallow them. They are 2 1/2 in RBP. I also ordered a beefheart today since my grocery store didn't have one in. Should be in, in 2 to 3 days. Same question for that, how big should i be cutting the pieces?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you have bought those small salad shrimps (< 0,5"), you can just toss them in: your p's will swallow them whole, or tear it up and share it if necessary. I still feed mine those small ones, and they love it.

If you got larger shrimps or prawns, just cut them into 0,5" pieces if you want to feed them more directly (ie. making sure each fish gets it's share, and having less fights over food): just toss those small pieces in one by one. Big advantage of small portions is that if they miss a piece, it's just a small piece which will hardly, if at all, influence the water quality.

If you want them to fight over their food, toss in larger chunks, and observe what happens, and how much will fall on the gravel uneaten.

Just watch closely how your fish react to and take care of different sized food portions: eventually you'll figure out what's the best (most effective, least polluting etc.) method of feeding. This applies to shrimp, as well as beef heart, fish fillets etc.


----------



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

my fish don't even seem that psyched to eat though, they just sit there and stare at it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It will take them a while to get used to it. I toss in large shrimp (4") and they tear it up. I quit cutting up their food a long time ago, they just fight for it anyways whether it is small or large.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I just throw the regular size uncooked shrimp in and they rip them apart.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

just start with smaller portions at first then gradually increase until you you have found a perfect medium and know the quantity that they will consume as well :smile:


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

the size of the food doesnt seem to matter for my p's, they only want whats hanging out of another p's mouth!!!


----------

